# Uber’s New Privacy Policy Admits That Riders (And Drivers) Have No Privacy



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://skift.com/2015/05/29/ubers-new-privacy-policy-admits-that-riders-have-no-privacy/


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://skift.com/2015/05/29/ubers-new-privacy-policy-admits-that-riders-have-no-privacy/


Yep read it in detail last night.

Was fine with most of it but accessing my contact lists for the purpose of marketing or contacting them. I'm going to have to start asking my friends to delete me off their phone's.

I get it....if they want to access it for the purpose of pulling in address info to make the experience better to order an Uber. But anything else and that's just stealing in my book.

Yep welcome to the new world we live in.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah! And our privacy as a driver? Riders will be able to see what rating we give them. 
#UberFAIL


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I liked the driver part about not holding them liable for anything that results from the use of the GPS based technology. Which I read as, if someone uses the app to find your location to rob, assault, or kill you, then Uber has no liability.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah! And our privacy as a driver?


There is a new Driver Privacy Policy effective July 15, 2015. Drivers should receive an email on this.
*https://www.uber.com/legal/privacy-proposed/drivers-us*

*COLLECTION OF INFORMATION*
_Uber may *collect personal data* from you during the course of your application for, and use of, the Uber Services, including location data, which information may be stored, processed, and/or accessed by Uber, as well as its service providers, for business purposes, including* for marketing, lead generation,* service development and improvement, analytics, industry and market research, and such other purposes consistent with Uber's and its Affiliates' legitimate business needs._

*So basically Drivers' contacts will be spammed with offers to sign up to drive for Uber. *


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There is a new Driver Privacy Policy effective July 15, 2015. Drivers should receive an email on this.
> https://www.uber.com/legal/privacy-proposed/drivers-us
> 
> *COLLECTION OF INFORMATION*
> ...


Well, I'm glad I use an old iPhone with no info on it. No contacts, no calls(has no sim) only uber partner's app. 
And, just deleted rider app from my regular phone. 
#UberFAIL again!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Well, I'm glad I use an old iPhone with no info on it. No contacts, no calls(has no sim) only uber partner's app.
> And, just deleted rider app from my regular phone.
> #UberFAIL again!


And I use a 4G tablet so no contacts.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The government needs to step in pass a law and stop all this snooping.

I'm not an Uber driver and now I will never be an Uber passenger either.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The first thing Uber did when I onboarded lastDecember was spam my contacts list.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

When I first started back in June 2014 I got the FREE uber phone, then on about August they started the $10 / week charge. At that time fares were good, all is good and I paid it. 
Then October comes the first rate decrease from $1.50>$1.20 per mile. That made a huge difference. 
So, the iPhone 6 came around and I wanted it!
Bought it, and kept my 5. Erased all content and been running it ever since just for uber. 
Best decision ever made.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The first thing Uber did when I onboarded lastDecember was spam my contacts list.


This is one of those posts that is good to know and I'm certain everyone appreciated it but bcuz of what you are actually saying, we can't 'like' it. So thank-you for posting.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> This is one of those posts that is good to know and I'm certain everyone appreciated it but bcuz of what you are actually saying, we can't 'like' it. So thank-you for posting.


I've resolved the "Like" Dilemma by either Liking the content of the post, or by Liking the Post as gratitude to the poster for posting informative & substantive content.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Is there any way to block then from doing this? Something like peer block that I use on my pc


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> Is there any way to block then from doing this? Something like peer block that I use on my pc


*If you have an Android phone, Uber's new privacy policy will spook you*
*http://m.firstpost.com/business/and...42.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter*

*Why App Permissions on Androids are so Much Sloppier than iPhones
http://www.intego.com/mac-security-blog/app-permissions-android-vs-iphone/*


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I especially like the fact that it says that Uber Needs this information... Like it was an organism that would die if it didn't eat this information


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Everything needs tons of access, it doesn't mean they use all of those things. I needs Camera, for example, so that you can take pictures of the puke and send them in. My internet browser, for example, needs even more information than this. I don't really see what they could possibly need access to my contacts for though.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> Everything needs tons of access, it doesn't mean they use all of those things. I needs Camera, for example, so that you can take pictures of the puke and send them in. My internet browser, for example, needs even more information than this. I don't really see what they could possibly need access to my contacts for though.


They can use that info to pull in an address when you use an Uber. So you can just pull up Bob Smith in the app and it will populate the address.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Wow speechless.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

This new policy is BULLSHIT


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I especially like the fact that it says that Uber Needs this information


that's why I use an iPhone ... only permissions it asks for are Camera, Mic, Location (all of which I can turn off) ... though I only turned off Camera & Mic


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe now it's time to get their iphone. If I get a 2nd phone on my own, it's still $40 a month for me on my family plan at Verizon. 

They can track me all they want on their phone, I will only have it on while driving.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Uber faces legal challenge over plan to track you even when its app isn't running*

http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/06/22/uber-the-top-tracking/


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

arto71 said:


> *Uber faces legal challenge over plan to track you even when its app isn't running*
> 
> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/06/22/uber-the-top-tracking/


Big Uber is pivoting to Big Data. So they can sell your whereabouts etc to anyone that can use that info to solicit you (AND your 'contacts'.)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *Uber faces legal challenge over plan to track you even when its app isn't running*
> 
> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/06/22/uber-the-top-tracking/


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 8785


*UPDATE 12:46pm*: Uber spokeswoman Molly Spaeth declined to answer specific questions, but sent Ars this statement: "There is no basis for this complaint. We care deeply about the privacy of our riders and driver-partners and have significantly streamlined our privacy statements in order to improve readability and transparency. These updated statements don't reflect a shift in our practices, they more clearly lay out the data we collect today and how it is used to provide or improve our services."

She added:
We do not currently collect background location data. We may want to start doing that in order to provide new useful features, such as providing faster loading time when the user opens the app (currently, there is a lag time between opening the app and seeing the available cars in your area during which time the app is trying to figure out your location).

We are not currently doing this and have no plans to start on July 15. If we move forward with this, users- will be in control and can choose whether they want to share the data with Uber.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

arto71 said:


> *UPDATE 12:46pm*: Uber spokeswoman Molly Spaeth declined to answer specific questions, but sent Ars this statement: "There is no basis for this complaint. We care deeply about the privacy of our riders and driver-partners and have significantly streamlined our privacy statements in order to improve readability and transparency........
> 
> She added:
> We do not currently collect background location data. We may want to start doing that in order to provide new useful features, such as providing faster loading time when the user opens the app (currently, there is a lag time between opening the app and seeing the available cars in your area during which time the app is trying to figure out your location).


(cough cough) B**lsh*t! (cough cough)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber wants even more customer data - EPIC asks FTC to slam on the brakes*

uberpeople.net, Danielmiami are linked in this article.
_EPIC lists a hosts of user complaints about the frequency of the spam, the difficulty of unsubscribing, and the fact that users never gave their permission to have their contacts' details shared.

One such, from *user DanielMiami:*_


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Guess we all need an App that Stores all Contacts and won't provide unauthorized access to any other Apps. So basically our Default Phone Contact list (the one Uber and other Apps can gain access to) has our own Name and Telephone Number while our App Contact List has our Personal/Business Contacts in them. Has to be a App for that, right?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *If you have an Android phone, Uber's new privacy policy will spook you*
> *http://m.firstpost.com/business/and...42.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter*
> 
> *Why App Permissions on Androids are so Much Sloppier than iPhones*
> *http://www.intego.com/mac-security-blog/app-permissions-android-vs-iphone/*


POST # 15/chi1cabby: Thanks for this
Android vs. IOS
Article+Links as Bison is close to Inad-
vertant Luddite on the TechAware scale.

A Link from that Article was obtained
by Reading the Comment of @amyall-
abouttheenergy where she Refers to an
App called "Permissions Manager" for
Android....WITHOUT mentioning the
Developer...AND there are SeveralKinds
of "P.M." at The App Store. Any answers?

Inadvertent Luddite patiently Abides.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *Uber faces legal challenge over plan to track you even when its app isn't running*
> 
> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/06/22/uber-the-top-tracking/


POST # 23/arto71: Thanks for this
Hyperlink Arto!
Is the Solution keeping Device in a
Lead-Lined box for Total Privacy ?

Inquisitive Bison trusts NOT
#Travis K. Whatapr••k!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> App called "Permissions Manager" for
> Android....WITHOUT mentioning the
> Developer...AND there are SeveralKinds
> of "P.M." at The App Store. Any answers?


Try this one:


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

When reading about Permissions, the keyword(s) is "Granular Permissions" or "Granular App Permissions". Keep this in mind when reading about Apple iOS, Android OS, and Mobile App Privacy.

Google is now using "Android M" for the next version of it's Android Mobile App. Android M will have user defined Granular App Permissions in settings.

Here is an article from one of my favorite PC/Mobile Security related companies, Sophos. Sophos sells software products to corporations and has free security tools for individuals for PC / Mobile platforms. They also have interesting articles through their NakedSecurity news service/blogs.

Many times the Sophos articles are long and difficult to understand, but this one below while about the Firefox Mobile OS actually explains Granular Permissions well.

Firefox OS / Permissions & Granular App Permissions Explained
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/20...ns-will-give-users-more-privacy-than-android/

NakedSecurity NewsBlogs 
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> When reading about Permissions, the keyword(s) is "Granular Permissions" or "Granular App Permissions". Keep this in mind when reading about Apple iOS, Android OS, and Mobile App Privacy.
> 
> Google is now using "Android M" for the next version of it's Android Mobile App. Android M will have user defined Granular App Permissions in settings.
> 
> ...


POST # 33/SCdave : Wonderful, the area
that Bison NEEDS to
review closely. Thanks for letting UPNF
benefit from Your Specific Expertise.

Bison likes to Learn.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber Partner (Driver) App IS Literally Malware!


----------

